# Weekly competition 2009-45



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R F' 
*2. *U F' R U2 R' F U R' F 
*3. *U' R U' F' R' U2 R' 
*4. *R' U R' F' U R' F R' U' 
*5. *F' R U' F R U' F R 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 L' U B L' D U F' L U2 R2 
*2. *U2 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 D B' U2 L2 U' L' U2 R' D' L2 R2 
*3. *U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L' D F' D L' F U2 R' D' B 
*4. *D B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' B' L D2 U2 B L' B' D' B2 
*5. *F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R2 D L' B2 U' L B' D2 R' B2 F' L' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 F Rw' Fw2 U' R B2 Uw2 L F' L' R2 B2 U L' B L U' Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Rw Fw2 F' L Uw U' Fw U2 Fw2 L2 Rw R U2
*2. *L B' Fw' F2 Uw Fw F Rw R' F Rw Fw2 U2 F2 Rw B' U2 Fw' F' R B Fw Rw' B' U2 B F D2 L2 U' B F' U' B L' B U' Fw L' Rw
*3. *L B Uw L R2 B Fw2 Rw B' Fw Rw Fw L2 U' Fw2 R2 F2 R' F' D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R F' D' Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' B F D' U' Fw' L2 Uw L2 R
*4. *U Rw D2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw R2 Fw' D Uw' L' B2 F2 Uw Fw D2 L B2 F' L' Rw' U' B' Rw Fw' F2 D' U' F' R' D' B2 F L R' Uw B Rw' B
*5. *L B2 U Rw Fw2 L D Uw' U2 Fw L R' B2 Rw2 B' D Rw' U2 B' L' D' U' R B2 Rw' Fw D' Uw' U L B' U Fw' Uw2 Rw' R2 B R2 F2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Uw' U2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Uw2 B' Bw Rw B2 F Uw Bw' Dw Rw R2 Dw2 Bw Uw U2 Rw' Fw' Dw' L' Fw L' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Fw Lw' Dw Bw2 Dw' L' D' Dw U' B' Dw Lw2 B' L2 Lw B2 Fw Uw2 B' Bw' F U' Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 U' B' F2
*2. *F U R B' Fw L' R F2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Bw F' U L' Lw2 D Lw F' Rw2 R' D2 Lw Rw2 F' Rw R U R2 U B' R2 B' Uw' Bw2 U Lw2 R' D2 Dw' F' Dw U' Bw2 F L2 Lw Rw' Bw' D2 Dw Uw' U B' Bw2 Lw Rw' U'
*3. *Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' R2 B D2 U L' Lw2 Fw Dw' U' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 D L2 Lw' Bw' R Bw2 U2 L' Dw2 L Lw B' Dw' Rw2 D Dw U L2 B' F L2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' D2 Rw' Bw2 L Uw' Lw2 Uw2 U' R2 B Rw U Lw U Fw2 F
*4. *R2 B F2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' R' Uw Lw2 Bw' D' L2 Dw' B2 Bw' Rw F Dw' F Dw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Uw L2 Fw2 Dw' L Dw Lw2 F' R2 Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw Rw' Dw Bw' D2 Dw' B2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Bw' Dw Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 B' Dw' B2 Dw Uw' L' Uw2 F' L'
*5. *D2 F D Uw B2 D Lw B' F2 Uw' L2 R' U' Lw2 Uw U' F' R2 Dw Uw R2 Bw' Uw L2 B L2 R2 F2 R' D Rw2 B2 D' F' L R Dw' R Bw2 Fw D2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' U Rw2 B2 Dw Bw Fw' F' Dw2 Fw' Dw U' R2 D' Bw Fw' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' 2B' 3F2 F2 3R2 2B R2 3U U' 2L' R' 3U 2R2 B2 3R' 2R R' 3U' F2 2L 3R2 2R 2D L' R' 2D2 2F' D 2U 3R' 2D2 2B L 3R 2B2 D 2R 2D F D2 3F L' 2R 3U L2 2B' D 2D U2 3F2 3R B 3F2 L 2L' R2 D F2 2U' 2B 3R R U 2F F' 2D' 2B 2L U' B 2B2 3F' 2F F R 2U2 R' 3U2 2F 2U
*2. *3R' B 2U 2R' 2B' 2U L' 2L' 2D2 B' 2U U' B2 3F2 D2 3U 2U 2L' 3F' 2R' 3U L' B' 2B' 2D2 L' 2U' L 3R2 3U' 2R2 R' F2 2L' 3R2 R2 2U 2L2 U 3F 2F 3R2 D' 2D' 3U2 B' 2F2 L2 B 2F2 F' D2 2L2 3F U B' 2B' F' 2L U2 3F2 L 2B' 3F' D' 3U' 2L' 2D2 3U 3F' 2D 2U2 2L U R 2D' 3U' 2F L 3F
*3. *B' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2U2 2B' 3F L 2R' 3U 2F2 2D' R 3F 2D U2 B 2D2 3R' B' 3F 2D 3F' 2L2 D' B' 3F 2F' D2 2D' U' 2B D' 3F2 2L' B D' 2D2 B' 2F F2 L' 3R2 2R R2 3F2 2F' R' 2D B2 2F2 3U2 2U U2 2R 2F2 2R2 3U2 B 3F' L' 2B 2F' 3U B' 2F L2 2L2 2B F2 2U2 L' 2R' D2 2D 3U' 2U 2F' 2U' 2F
*4. *U 2L 2D' 3U2 B' D R2 B2 U' 2R D B2 D2 2L' 2R2 R' 3F' 2U2 R 2D' 3F2 L 2L' 2B 2D 2R 3U2 3R' U' L2 F 2L2 2R2 2B 3F' 2F2 2R2 F D 2D' 2B' L 2L2 2R 3U 2U' F 2D2 3F2 2U' 2B 2L' R' 3U2 3F2 D 2F2 2R2 2D2 L2 B2 2F2 2R 2D F2 2U2 3R' 2B 2F' R 2B 3U 2U2 L' 3U2 U2 2F' D' 2D' 3U'
*5. *L2 3R2 2R2 2D' F' 3U 2U' U R' B2 D 2D2 3U' 2L' 2R' U B 2B 3F' 2F' 2D 2U' U2 2L' 2F2 F2 D 2D L' 3F D 2L2 B L' 2D' 3U' F' 3R 2R2 U2 2B' 3R2 D2 2F L2 3U' 2B' 3R2 2R' 2U 2R' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2F 2U B 2R2 2B 3F2 D2 3F2 2U' L2 2F U' F' L2 B' 3F2 D R D2 R2 B2 2B' 3U 2L' 3R 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3L 3B' 3F 3L D' 3D2 2R2 3D 3R2 U 2B' 2F' F' 2D2 2U L B 3D2 3U 2R 3B2 D 3D' 2B2 2L2 3D B 3F' 3L B 3B' 3F L' 2L' 3L2 B2 L 2D U L' 3D 2F 2D 3F2 2L' D2 3D' 3L' 2U B 3F' U 3F 2D2 3D 2U' U L2 2L' 2R 2U2 L2 3B 2U2 3F2 R' 2B 2U2 2L 2R' R' U' 3F U' R2 3D2 2U' B2 2B2 3B 3F2 2D 2U2 3B' 2F2 2D2 U' 2L 3D' 2R' B 3B2 3R2 2U F' L2 2L 3R2 2D
*2. *2U2 3L 2R' B 3D' 3U B2 2B' 3B' 2D2 B' F L' 3R2 3U2 3B2 3L2 3D 3F' F' 3R B' L 2U L' 2B F2 L 2L 3R 2R2 R' F U2 R 2B' 3R' U2 2B2 2F L' 2D' 2F2 D2 2L2 3L 2D2 3D' 2U' 3L 2U' L' 2L D' 2D2 3D' 2L' D' 3L' 3D 3U U2 3R' 3D2 2F' L2 2U2 2B2 2F2 R2 3B' L 2D 3B2 3D' 3U' 2L' 2F 3L 3R' 3U 2U2 3B2 U' 2L2 2R 3D2 3U F2 3R' B2 3B L D 2B 3R2 R2 3D2 L U'
*3. *L2 2D2 3U 2L' 2B2 3F' 3D' L' B' 2R 3U2 2U2 L 2L2 3L 3U' L2 2L' 3B' L' 2U2 F 3D2 2R R2 D' 2D2 3D 2U 2L' U L' 2F2 R F 3D 2U 3L2 3D2 3U' L 3U B2 2R2 3F2 2L 3F F' 2D 3R' U' R D2 F 3D2 2B' 3B2 3F' D2 3D 2U' 3L2 2B' 2F D' 2L' 3R' 3F' 3R' 2R' 2D' R 3B' D' 3D' R2 2U 3F' 2R B2 D' 2U' 3B2 3L2 3B' 3F 2F2 F2 3L' D2 2U 2B' L' 3R2 2U' 3L B' R D' 2L2
*4. *U' F' R2 D2 3B2 3F2 3L 2B' 2D 3U' 3R2 3D' U' 2R2 R 2D2 3D 3U2 L2 2B 3F2 2D' 3R' B2 3U2 L 3D' 2B L2 3L2 3R' U B 2B 3F D 3B 3R D' U 3B F' 2D R 3D2 2L2 2F' 2D2 3D' 2B2 3U 3B' 3R 2B 3U 3L' U 2R2 2B' 2F' 3D2 L' 3U' B' L 2L2 2R' 2U' 3L R2 B 2B2 F U2 3F 2F 2R2 3B2 3F 2L 3F2 3D' 2F2 3D' 2L' 3F R D 3R2 D2 2D' 3D' B2 2F2 2R2 2D L' B' 2U2 2B'
*5. *3B' 2F2 3R' 3D2 3U2 3L2 R2 2U' 3R U2 F2 2U' F2 2D' 3R' F2 3D' 3R' 2R' D B 2U' L2 2R2 U2 R' U' 2B 2L' 3D2 2R2 F U2 2B F 2R2 U2 2B' L' 3L F' 2L 3D 3F 2F' L2 3B2 3U U' B L2 3L 2R R 3U2 2U 2B' 3L' D 2D 3D 2U2 U2 B2 3F 3U2 2B 3F 2F' 3L 3D B' 3F2 3R 3B2 2F' R' F' L 2L2 3L 2D2 2L2 3R 3B2 2D U 3L' D2 2B' F' R' U R 2D2 3L 3R 2B' 2U' U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R F' R U2 R2 F2 R' 
*2. *U' F R2 F R2 U' F' U F' 
*3. *F R' U R' F2 R' U' R 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 B' D' L' B' D L' F2 L F 
*2. *B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F R' B' L' R U' F' U R' 
*3. *U F2 D U' B2 L2 D' L2 D B D L2 B' F' L B L R D' L' R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R F R D Uw U2 R2 Fw2 R Uw F' L' Rw2 F' R' Fw D' L2 Uw' Fw' R D Uw Fw' Uw' L Rw2 Fw R Uw Fw' R2 U2 Fw' R' Fw' D' Fw R
*2. *L Fw2 Uw2 L D2 B' L2 D Uw2 L' R D2 B' F D' Uw2 U L2 R' D' B' Uw' L2 B2 U2 F D' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 D Rw' D Rw Fw' D
*3. *B2 L' B' F U L' D2 B Fw' Rw2 D2 B Fw' R B L2 Rw Uw U' Rw2 R B2 Rw D Uw' L Fw2 D' Uw' B D' F L' Uw2 Rw2 F R D2 B2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' D' Rw' D L' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw Bw Uw2 Rw' U Bw2 Fw L2 D' L2 Rw F2 Uw' Bw D2 Uw B F' L' Lw' Dw' Lw2 Rw Fw2 F L Rw2 R' Bw Dw' Rw' F' D Uw' U2 B' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Lw D2 F' Lw2 R' B Uw' U' F L' F' Uw2 R'
*2. *Rw B L2 R2 B Lw' Rw F2 L2 Dw Bw' F Dw' U2 L' Fw' Uw' Fw' U2 Bw' D2 Rw2 Dw F2 D L2 Dw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw' F' D' Dw Lw2 R D2 Uw' Bw' Fw U' Fw' L R Dw' Lw2 R U' L Rw' F Lw Uw F2 Rw D U' Lw2
*3. *Uw Fw2 D Dw Fw2 Dw' Fw' D' L' R' F Lw Rw' R2 F' D R2 B2 Uw R' B' L' R F' Rw2 R' B' F' D Dw Uw U2 Bw2 R2 U2 L B' Dw2 Bw' Fw' D' L' Lw' Dw Uw' Rw Fw D Uw F2 L' R' U2 L' Rw R' Uw Lw Uw U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 D U' B2 L B' D' R D2 F2 R2 F' L' D R2 
*2. *F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R D L' R' B' L' F R' B D2 L2 
*3. *B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F' L B' F' L' F' L' R' D B 
*4. *U' F2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B D' U L B U' B2 D2 R B R2 U' 
*5. *D L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D R U' R U' F' R2 B L R' U2 F2 
*6. *D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B' F D' L2 B F' R U' F2 R2 B 
*7. *R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 D B L U' B2 D F' U' L U' B' U2 
*8. *L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R F' R U' B2 L' F2 D' L B F 
*9. *L2 D U F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R F' L B L B' U L2 B' U2 
*10. *F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 U' B' D F' R' B2 
*11. *D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' L' F' U' F2 L R' B2 F R' 
*12. *D R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 L B' L2 D B' L B2 U 
*13. *L2 B2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B' F D' B R' F' R F2 L F' L' 
*14. *U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R D' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R B' D' F 
*15. *R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' R' F' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R' D' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R D2 B D B L U B2 F L B' 
*2. *D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D R' F' D2 R2 D F' D2 R2 F2 U' L' 
*3. *L2 D B2 D' U B2 F2 D' R2 U' B' D U F' U' B' L B2 U F2 
*4. *R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D' U' F' D' L2 B' F' L D' R U F R 
*5. *D' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U2 B' R U' L B2 D' L' F' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D R' U B' L R D2 B D' U' F U' 
*2. *L2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U R' F' D2 U L R' F U L' R2 
*3. *U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F U' R U' L D' U B2 F U2 R 
*4. *L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B' U' L D2 F R' D U R' U 
*5. *L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 U' F D' F U B2 L U2 F2 D R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F' D' R2 B' F R B D R D2 R2 
*2. *L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L' U' L' F' D' U' B2 L R' F2 
*3. *U L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R B' L B L' B2 U' R' B D2 
*4. *U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' R' U2 F U2 L' D R2 F' L 
*5. *L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 F U F L' D B' R D B R2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R U' F U2 F' R2 
*3. *B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' L B L2 F R D' B D' F' U2 
*4. *Fw' L Rw R U R2 D' R F' R Fw' R B Fw D' L Rw' D2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 Uw U L Uw B' U' L R' B2 Fw2 U' L R' F2 D2 B F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U R U' F2 R U F 
*3. *U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D U' F' U B' F U2 R' D2 U' B F' U' 
*4. *L' R2 D' L R' Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' U' B' F' D2 F' L2 Uw' F' Rw D2 B2 L' U' L2 R2 B F2 R' Fw L2 U2 Fw2 Rw' D' B Fw' U2 L2 Rw2 R' U'
*5. *Bw' U2 L Rw2 D Dw' B' F' R2 F2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 R' Fw' U' Bw' Uw' R' F' R' Bw D' Dw' Fw L' R U2 Fw2 F Lw Dw' Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw Bw R U' Bw R2 Fw2 F Uw Lw D' Lw Uw' L' Fw U' Bw2 Dw' Uw' U' Fw' L2 Dw' Bw' F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' L' R' U L R' U L' U L U' R U R L u' r' 
*2. *U' L R U L' R' U' L' U L' R' L' R U B u r l b 
*3. *U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' L u' r' l 
*4. *R' U' R L U L' U L B L B U' B L U' L' u' r' l' b' 
*5. *B R' U B' R' U' R' L' U' L U L' u' r l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,-2) (6,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (-3,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,0) (6,0) (1,0) (2,5) (-3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-2,2) (2,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,0) (6,6) (5,0) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (-2,3) (-2,0) (-2,5) (-2,1) (6,0) (0,2)
*4. *(4,-1) (3,6) (6,5) (-2,0) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,2) (1,0) (6,4) (0,5) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (3,0) (0,5) (6,0)
*5. *(0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (1,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (2,0) (-4,1) (6,4) (1,4) (-4,3) (6,0)


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

2x2: 4.18, 2.72, 2.73, 4.04, 2.62 = 3.16
Boo counting 4
3x3: 10.97, 12.52, 9.99, 11.84, 13.58 = 11.78
lololololol Fail
4x4: 56.56, 44.99, 55.72, 51.25, 48.06 = 51.68
Last one was like 20 second redux lol
5x5:1:39.18, 1:30.76, 1:34.86, 1:33.32, 2:11.46 = 1:35.79
I thought I was better than this?
Pyra: 9.36, 8.91, 4.81, 8.99, 10.82 = 9.09
Epic boo failfailfail
2-4: 1:01.88
Nice
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 10.78+ = 10.78
Heh
Sq1: 25.24, 36.44, 27.54, 39.69, 26.94 = 30.34


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

3x3x3

28.66, 
28.67, 
(27.61), 
28.33, 
(30.36).

Session avg: 29.23 (σ = 0.80)

_God I'm knackered. I should be quicker than this._


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2:* (26.00), 11.98, (5.84), 11.65, 5.98 = *9.87*
Yay first sub 10 avg.

*3x3:* 31.06, (37.46), 33.92, 32.46, (25.34) = *32.48*
Yuck.

*3x3 OH:* (1:10.48), 1:17.07, 1:29.26, (1:31.40), 1:19.40 = *1:21.91*
Nothing special.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Pyra: 9.36, 8.91, 4.81, 8.99, 10.82 = 9.09


I'm in with a chance!

Edit:

Pyraminx: 10.369, 10.744, 4.343, 11.953, 6.772 = 9.295
_2 insanely easy scrambles? NOOOO! Faz beat me!_


----------



## Yichen (Nov 5, 2009)

Yichen:
2x2x2:5.60
(5.30), 5.43, 5.39, (7.14), 5.98

3x3x3:19.07
19.05, 19.48, (17.50), (19.89), 18.68

4x4x4:1:45.06
(1:35.00), 1:46.57, 1:46.96, 1:41.65, (1:49.52)

3x3x3 One Handed:44.92
42.35, (39.36), (48.05), 45.76, 46.66

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:2:14.06

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
39 MOVES
B' U2 R2 D2 L' U R U2 D B U B R D2 R' D B' D' B D2 B D2 B' D' B D B' D' R L2 F' L F' L' F2 L F' R' L
2x2 block: B' U2 R2 D2 L' (5)
Cross+F2L 2: U R U2 D B U B (7)
F2L3: R D2 R' D B' D' B (7)
F2L 4: D2 B D2 B' D' B D B' (8)
OLL: D' R L2 F' L F' L' F2 L F' R' L (12)
PLL SKIP
Total:5+7+7+8+12=39


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2009)

3x3x3:
33.53, (31.14), 32.98, 37.63, (40.57)
=34.713 seconds 

3x3x3 one-handed:
1:38.10, 1:35.10, (1:17.11), 1:18.62, (1:47.32)
=1:30.77

Comments:
During the 40.57 solve I applied the wrong PLL, and had to undo it.
During the 1:35.10 one handed solve I badly had a case of one-hand amnesia.


----------



## Edam (Nov 5, 2009)

_3x3_ (17.44), 19.41, 19.22, (20.48), 17.79 = *18.81*
_4x4_ (1:36.79), 1:41.84, (2:05.86), 1:41.42, 1:45.88 = *1:43.05*
_5x5_ (2:42.22), (2:46.16), 2:43.03, 2:44.28, 2:45.77 = *2:44.36*

_3x3oh_ 1:03.56, 1:12.08, 56.97, (1:18.71), (50.65) = *1:04.20*
_234_ *2:25.77*


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 5, 2009)

2x2x2

Average: 2.95

1.	(3.75)	
2.	2.84	
3.	2.92	
4.	3.09	
5.	(2.77)	
not bad~


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 5, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 14.41, (12.91), 15.72, 14.56, (DNF) = *14.90*
*3x3x3:* (55.75), 48.80, (41.37), 47.89, 47.63 = *48.11*
*4x4x4:* 2:51.04, 3:16.50, (2:49.46), (3:42.20), 3:36.77 = *3:14.77*
(bad result for me  )
*5x5x5:* 4:58.37, 5:19.15, 5:01.57, (5:32.10), (4:33.81+) = *5:06.36*
*6x6x6:* 9:09.90, (11:14.30), 8:36.14, 9:31.29, (8:27.22+) = *9:05.78*
*7x7x7:* (12:36.30), 14:14.77, 13:07.41, 13:24.37, (15:07.42) = *13:35.52*
(my heart really isn't into solving these big cubes real fast!)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (edges only 9/12 - forgot an item 6mins total  ), DNF (10/12 edges about 9mins), DNF (got confused starting a new cycle - only placed one edge in 6 mins  )
*3x3x3 One Handed: * 1:31.74, 1:27.00, 1:38.98+, (1:26.22), (1:49.21) = *1:32.57*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:35.95*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:44.11*
*Magic:* (3.72), (2.31), 2.55, 2.44, 2.34 = *2.44*
*Clock:* 32.55, (36.39+), (30.97), 31.56, 33.94 = *32.68*
*Pyraminx:* (25.22), 18.75, (15.65), 18.51, 19.25 = *18.84*
*MegaMinx:* 5:07.49, (5:06.65), 5:42.45, 5:11.54, (5:49.36) = *5:20.49*


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2009)

2x2: (6.55), 5.45, (3.14), 4.82, 5.90 = 5.39.
3x3: 17.35, 16.24, (16.08), 16.44, (20.03) = 16.68
4x4: 1:21.43, 1:18.48, (1:16.19), 1:24.19, (1:49.85) = 1:21.37
3x3OH: 34.63, (35.88), (27.69), 31.30, 35.61 = 33.85
234: 1:41.27 - Good. 6 22 73. Very bad 3x3 though.
Sq-1: 42.86, 35.84, 46.52, (48.28), (34.25) = 41.74


----------



## mande (Nov 5, 2009)

2x2: 6.56, 7.67, (8.22), 6.69, (3.51) = 6.97
Comment: Good average, really good single.

3x3: (23.64), 19.04, (15.98), 19.35, 19.55 = 19.31
Comment: Good.

3x3 OH: 35.46, 33.41, (31.94), 40.81, (44.42) = 36.56
Comment: Messed up the cross on the last solve. Even then, great average.

2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:13:68, 47:76 = 47.76
Comment: OK I guess.

3x3 BLD: 2:16:70 (1:10), 2:17:89 (1:25), 2:35:88 (1:25) = 2:16:70
Comment: No DNF's, and good times as well. I had a bad memo on the second scramble, otherwise it could have been sub 2 easily.

3x3 MTS: (DNF), 1:18:97, 1:23:17, 1:23:44, (1:12:90) = 1:21:86
Comment: Good average, I skipped corner orientation on the last solve (4 look LL)


----------



## Toad (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2:* (12.71), 10.57, (4.67), 9.47, 8.89 = *9.64*
All I say is meh.

*3x3:* 22.53, 21.67, (21.16), (26.63), 25.29 = *23.16*
Screwed up G perm on last solve... otherwise would've been good...

*3x3 OH:* (55.04), (40.81), 54.26, 50.65, 48.61 = *51.17*
All sub 60... An alrite but consistent average 

*4x4:* 2:26.18 (O), 3:09.07 (P), (2:24.89), 2:31.97(P), (3:12.74)(OP) = *2:42.41*
I can't be bothered to get good at this... too much effort.

*2 - 4 Relay: 3:40.39*
Meh... I suck hard at 4x4 still 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:46.59, 1:43.27, 1:44.29 = *1:43.27*
Really really pleased with this!! All three successful and sub2 

*Pyraminx:* 14.52+, 13.47, (8.87), 13.67, (16.65+) = *13.89*
Absolutely dire... My tips just fail 

*3x3 FMC: 43*
Rather pleased with this for my 2nd ever try... 


Spoiler



R F' L' F R2 D F
U L' U' B L'
R' U L U2 L' U' R2 L' B' L B U B' U' B L' B' l' D L D'
L' B R' B2 L B' L' B2 L R


----------



## maxcube (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2* - 9.43 (10.50) (3.29) 9.82 10.48 = 9.91
_o_o, sub4_

*3x3* - (18.09) 17.47 16.98 17.47 (16.12) = 17.31
_o_o, BA5_


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 3x3x3
> 
> 28.66,
> 28.67,
> ...



Think you're bein a little hard on yourself! That avg of 5 is 28.55


----------



## Mossar (Nov 5, 2009)

*3x3:* (18,12), 16,23, 17,83, 16,30, (15,88) = *16.79* - Not bad, but not good ;d
*2x2:* (4,86), (3,31), 3,53, 4,06, 4,24 = *3.94* - Sub4. Nice.


----------



## Ewks (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2x2:*(8.74), 4.61, (4.26), 6.33, 6.68=*5.79*
*3x3x3:*18.36, 16.78, 21.73, (14.87), (22.19)=*18.96*
*4x4x4:*(2:03.23), (1:35.69), 1:36.11, 1:35.94, 1:48.13=*1:40.06*
*2-3-4-Relay:**2:07.26*
*Pyraminx:*10.85, 10.76, (6.82), 10.11, (10.85)=*10.57*
*Square-1:*(40.91), 44.99, 57.19, (1:50.93), 1:20.27=*1:00.82*
*OH:*37.97, (38.79), 36.93, 34.79, (34.58)=*36.56*


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2x2: 9.09*
(11.44), 10.69, (7.92), 8.35, 8.22

*3x3x3: 24.14 *
24.63, (21.80), 24.33, (26.32), 23.45

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 5:10.49*
1. DNF [5:01.29] (must have messed up A-perm somewhere, because even my only solved piece was out  )
2. DNF [4:32.05] (four pieces out)
3. 5:10.49 (yaaaay, success! )

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48*
Solution:
2x2x2: L' F R' F' D F2 (6/6)
F2L minus slot with some EO: U' L2 U B L U' L U2 L2 R B' R' B2 L U L' B' L B' L U2 L2 (22/28)
Finish EO and permute 2 edges: B' U' B U (4/32)
Create 2 pairs and permute remaining edges: B' D' R B2 R' B2 D (7/39)
Niklas: R2 F L F' R F L' F' R (9/48)
.. another terrible Heise solve. At least its not a DNF I guess :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L
Solution: U2 L' D' B F2 D2 R' U' R L U2 D L D' B U B2 U' B2 U B' U' L B U B' U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L2 D' B2 D

(to help solve the third pair, apply premoves before the scramble D' B2 D)
2x2x2: U2 L' D' B F2 D2
2x2x3: R' U' R L U2
3x cross: D L D'
4th pair: B U B2 U' B2 U B' U'
all but 3 corners: L B U B' U' . L'
fix premoves: D' B2 D
insert at .: U' R2 U L U' R2 U L'
U' U' become U2 before insertion; L' L' become L2 after insertion.

Comment: Very disappointing - there were so many promising options, but I never found one that panned out.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

3x3 Fewest moves: 38 moves.

L' F R' F' D F2 B U2 L' B U2 F U B U B' F' U L U2 L' U F U F' L' D' L U L' D L2 U L' U L U L' U

Explanation:

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L

L' F R' F' D F2 
B U2 L' B 
U2 F U B U B' F'
U L U2 L' U F U F' 
U . L U L' U L U L' U
Insert at .: U' L' D' L U L' D L, 3 moves cancel.

This was my safety solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3 Fewest moves: 38 moves.



Beat you by 1. 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> This was my safety solution.



Mine too. I found it at around 20 minutes in.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Hah, I found mine in 2 minutes, excluding the insertion. When after 30 minutes I hadn't found anything, I decided to try to find a nice insertion.


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 5, 2009)

3x3:
15.72, 15.95, (18.06), (12.91), 13.36
avg = 15.01
3x3 OH:
(27.25), 20.69, 26.34, (18.59), 20.45
avg = 22.49
3x3 BLD:
53.11, 53.34, 52.20
mean = 52.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hah, I found mine in 2 minutes, excluding the insertion. When after 30 minutes I hadn't found anything, I decided to try to find a nice insertion.



Good job - that's really fast! I almost never have anything after 2 minutes - I can't seem to go that fast. My insertion was really easy to find because it was just one move from the end; if it hadn't been for that, I'm sure I wouldn't have bothered with the insertion and would have been even worse.



yoruichi said:


> 3x3 BLD:
> 53.11, 53.34, 52.20
> *mean = 52.88*


That's it - just rub our faces in it.  But seriously, awesome!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 6, 2009)

*3x3:* 29.10 (31.73) (26.37) 28.58 27.92 = *28.53*
Tail end of a PB average of 12 - 28.69!


----------



## JMetcalfe (Nov 6, 2009)

*3x3x3-* 1:32.09, 1:14.25, 1:22.21, 1:17.38, 1:16.73 AVG=1:18.77
Better than last week  Did a lot of pretty good solves. 

*Megaminx* 6:32.71, 5:03.99, 4:50.97, 6:44.04, DNF AVG= 6:06.91
Erm... Not so good. Except the third one. PB. Woo-Hoo! DNF I just gave up because I just messed it up badly.


----------



## Stini (Nov 6, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.86 (6.12) (3.45) 5.76 4.48 = *5.37*
*3x3x3:* (15.70) 16.64 17.55 16.44 (19.69) = *16.88*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.05 1:46.16 (1:07.98) 1:39.44 (DNF) = *1:35.55*
*5x5x5:* (2:30.45) (3:03.00) 2:34.84 2:36.12 2:31.34 = *2:34.10*
*7x7x7:* (8.43.19) 7.37.42 8.09.66 7.52.81 (7.14.88) = *7.53.30*
*3x3x3-OH:* 32.58 (30.70) 35.27 (40.52) 37.84 = *35.23*
*FMC: 33 HTM*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:06.25*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:26.73*
*Magic:* 1.51 3.45 (DNF) 1.85 (1.30) = *2.27*
*Master Magic:* 6.79 (6.92) 5.95 (4.65) 6.17 = *6.30*
*Pyraminx:* 16.44 17.39 10.22 (18.17) (10.20) = *14.68*
*Megaminx:* 2:43.81 2:46.05 (2:34.45) (3:02.73) 2:44.50 = *2:44.79*

FMC-solution: F' D2 L' B L D L2 D R D' L D R' D2 B' D F L' F' D' L D' L' F2 D' F' L D U2 B' L F' L

For inverse scramble with pre-moves D2 F:

2x2x2: L' F L' B U2
2x2x3: D' L' F D F2
More block building: L D
VH-alg to get an easy OLL: L' D F L F' D'
OLL: B D. L D' L' B' L

This leaves 3 corners, inserting: D R D' L' D R' D' L at the dot cancels 2 moves.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2009)

FMC: 30 moves
z U' L E L' B2 L E L' B2 D F E' F' L E' L' l u2 f' u f u' l2 U' S2 L2
Found using the reverse scramble:
y x L2 S2 U l2 u f' u' f u2 l' (11): corners + 4 edges
L E L' (4) 5th edge
F E F' (4) : 6th edge
D' B2 L E' L' B2 L E' L' U (11): last 6 edges
Total: 30 HTM
Note: the corners solution (L U2 F U' F' U L2 U L2 originally) was found with the normal scamble and then reversed.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2009)

*2x2*: 4.91, 4.25, 2.81, 7.10, 6.14 = 5.10

*3x3*: 15.28, 17.21, 15.10, 17.36, 16.34 = 16.28
*
OH*: (32.40), 43.38, 35.86, 35.87, (54.53) = 38.37

*Megaminx:* (DNF), 2:06.59, (1:40.21), 1:51.64, 1:57.60 = 1:58.61
_Yes!  PB single and PB avg  Best Mo3 is 1:49 _


----------



## salshort (Nov 6, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 18.54 21.63 21.73 (16.88) (24.99) = *20.63*
*3x3x3*: (31.70) 29.43 25.90 28.75 (23.26)= *28.02*
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:03.83 (1:16.21) 1:08.25 1:02.16 (1:00.84) = *1:04.75*
*4x4x4*: (2:47.27) 2:29.44 (2:21.43) 2:29.43 2:46.42 = *2:35.10*
sweet pb in all categories for me in this and 5x5x5!
*5x5x5*: (DNF) 4:05.96 4:11.65 3:48.73 (3:41.25) = *4:02.11*
*Magic*: 2.71 (DNF) 1.80 1.77 (1.77) = *2.09*
*Pyraminx*: 13.57 16.18 (10.72) (20.92) 18.85 = *16.20*
*Megaminx*: (3:27.18) 3:52.52 3:28.90 (3:57.76) 3:54.26 = *3:45.23*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *3:49.39*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *6:47.40*
holy sh** after like a 3 month hiatus of no relays i come back and beat my record by 2 min, so sweet!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 8.00, 6.09, (2.75), (9.98), 6.08 = *6.72*

*3x3x3 :* 22.88, 21.96, (21.63), 23.69, (33.02) = *22.84*
please let this happen tomorrow at UK open!

*4x4x4 :* (1:25.44), (2:01.48), 1:38.70, 1:40.95, 1:58.92 = *1:46.19*

*5x5x5 :* 3:46.02, (4:05.28), 3:56.09, (3:15.13), 3:49.80 = *3:50.64*

*7x7x7 :* (14:10.33), 13:08.06, (11:07.52), 12:02.25, 11:30.98 = *12:13.76*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 37.93, 59.13, 1:09.97 = *37.93*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF (3:34.50), 4:47.28, DNF (4:42.84) = *4:47.28*
the DNFs were close. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 1:39.59, (1:06.12), 1:37.72, (DNF), 1:39.45 = *1:38.92*

*3x3x3 OH : * 1:10.44, (1:15.63), 59.56, 55.22, (52.44) = *1:01.74*
nearly sub-1

*2-3-4 relay : 2:29.55*

*2-3-4-5 relay : 6:07.77*

*Magic : * 1.96, 1.90, (2.52)	, 1.88, (1.78) = *1.91*


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2009)

2x2: 4.34, 4.87, (7.48), (3.83), 4.79 = 4.67

3x3: 12.48, 12.52, 11.65, (15.40), (11.58) = 12.22
I'd really like this at UK Open...

4x4: (58.77), (48.10), 58.06, 57.78, 52.92 = 56.25

5x5:

234:

2345:

OH: (33.19), 30.64, 25.94, 29.80, (23.89) = 28.79
Strange average...

Sq-1:

FMC:


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

*2x2- *6.91, 2.86, 5.86, 6.45, 4.35 *Average- 5.56*
*3x3-* 18.37, 16.77, 16.08, 16.72, 17.18 *Average- 16.89*
*4x4-* 1:07.25, 1:17.59, 1:15.57, 1:08.32, 1:18.56 *Average- 1:13.83*
*5x5-* 2:05.76, 2:22.19, (2:28.82), (1:56.72), 1:57.88 *Average- 2:08.61*
*7x7-* 8:38.83, 8:44.96, 8:23.94, 8:16.62, 8:32.85 *Average-8:31.87*
*Pyraminx-* 10.82, 9.70, 14.32, 16.88, 8.72 *Average- 11.61*
*3x3 OH-* 46.10, 37.04, 27.80, 34.92, 40.56 *Average- 37.51*
*MultiBLD- 2/2 18:16.64 2 points*
Comment: +2 on the first cube. I don't even know how that's possible.
*2-4 Relay- 1:25.67 *
*2-5 Relay- 4:09.99*
*2x2 BLD-* 35.29, 43.20, DNF *Best- 35.29*
*3x3 BLD-* DNF, 3:44.99, DNF *Best- 3:44.99*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

*3x3x3: 30.04*
30.33, (31.55), 28.69, 31.09, (25.99)
Comment: Done with petrus, I wanted sub-30 :-(

*5x5x5: 3:50.54*
3:56.85, 3:53.27, 3:59.41, 3:27.81, 3:41.49
Comment: Probably could've been sub 3:45 if the beginning 3 solves didn't have terrible 3x3. EDIT COMMENT: I should've waited longer, 1 day after this average, I am sub-3.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

2x2: (5.65), (3.53), 3.66, 5.52, 4.09 = 4.42
3x3: 15.38, (16.53), (13.68), 16.00, 15.25 = 15.54
4x4: (1:05.18), 1:06.38, 1:06.55, (1:18.41), 1:14.52 = 1:09.15
5x5: (2:14.80), 2:13.05, 2:04.25, (2:00.50), 2:07.56 = 2:08.29
6x6: 4:12.80, (4:03.80), 4:14.59, 4:22.21, (4:33.00) = 4:16.53
7x7: 6:55.19, (7:10.41), 7:09.06, 6:47.11, (6:40.93) = 6:57.12
2x2 - 4x4: 1:40.97
2x2 - 5x5: 4:24.34
match the scramble: (1:54.75) (3:00.27) 1:57.81 2:49.46 1:58.27 = 2:15.18
magic: (1.16) (3.77) 2.09 1.18 1.21 = 1.49
master magic: 3.84 3.38 (4.34) (3.28) 3.36 = 3.49
2x2 BLD: 1:14.72 DNF 42.44 = 42.44
3x3 BLD: 2:54.80 DNF DNS = 2:54.80
3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 19:29
3x3 OH: 40.34, 39.18, (34.40), 34.59, (43.53) = 38.04
3x3 FM: 29 [see below]
clock: (16.47), (12.47), 12.83, 13.80, 13.59 = 13.41
pyraminx: 9.80, (16.05), (6.63), 10.75, 7.78 = 9.44
megaminx: 2:20.61, 2:20.30, 2:16.69, 2:27.65, 2:23.96 = 2:21.62

Fewest Moves:
Okay, so I decided to try Guus' NISS method...and it apparently worked reasonably well.

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L
Solution: B D2 B' L D2 L' D L' D F' R F L F' R2 D' R D F D F D' F2 L' U2 L F' L B' (29)

Inverse Scramble: L' U F' U L F' D B L' B2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2
2x2x2: B L' F L' U2 (5|5)
Double X-cross: L F2 D F' (4|9)
switch to regular scramble, with premoves [B L' F L' U2 L F2 D F']'
F2L3: B D2 B' L D2 L' (6|15)
F2L4: D L' D L * (4|19)
edges: F' R' D' R D F D (7|26)
Thus the solution minus three corners is B D2 B' L D2 L' D L' D L * F' R' D' R D F D F D' F2 L' U2 L F' L B', where the last nine moves are the premoves.
This leaves 3 corners; insert L' F' R F L F' R' F at * and 5 moves cancel (3|29)
That was quite fun...I tried to switch back to inverse again, but nothing worked well. I'm going to try NISS more often.


----------



## blizzardmb (Nov 7, 2009)

*2x2*: *9.72* (10.58), 9.50, 9.65, (7.62), 10.02

*3x3*: *28.43* 27.84, (24.52), (32.77), 31.11, 26.33

*4x4*: *2:12.67* 2:16.14, (2:19.90), 2:09.80, (2:06.12), 2;12.06

*2x2 BLD*: *1:10.85* (1:10.85), DNF, DNF

*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay*: *3:07.64*

*3x3 match the scramble*: *2:16.68*

*Square-1*: *1:01.02*: 46.62, 1:04.50, 1:11.94, (1:17.11), (42.28)


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
(14.69), (18.00), 17.63, 16.12, 15.82 = 16.52 Nice.  And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.

*4x4x4:*
(1:38.62), 1:36.07, (1:33.51), 1:35.66, 1:34.66 = 1:35.46 Good enough...

*3x3x3 OH:*
(49.75), (43.96), 46.34, 45.32, 47.74 = 46.74 Once again, good enough... And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other... and the first two solves.

Only warmed up for 3x3x3. I'll probably be faster by the end of the week, but i don't care. I'm just competing for fun.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 7, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.58, 6.04, (3.84), 5.69, (10.49) = 5.77
My last sub-6 average was back in July...


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 7, 2009)

3x3x3: 13.02, 13.20, 13.81, 14.04, 13.80
Average: 13.60
I think few solves were easy I usually don't average this low.

3x3x3 OH: 27.89, 24.41, 27.57, 33.28, 28.59
Average 28.01
I haven't lubricated my cube. So average isn't good.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:41.83, 1:40.22, 2:04.55 
1:40.22 Good  first one had 40 sec memo. Didn't see the second. Last one would have been sub 2 if not for pathetic execution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 19.86 16.70 15.14 22.04 19.39 = *18.65*
*3x3:* 43.71 51.92 50.27 52.76 50.03 = *50.74*
The best worst solve ever, i.e. rather even.
*4x4:* 2:57.58 3:36.77 3:14.46 3:02.15 3:52.44 = *3:17.79*
*5x5:* 8:54.99 8:01.04 9:51.59 9:01.11 8:46.82 = *8:54.31*
*6x6:* 1:21.14 BLD 21:39.00 dns dns dns = *dnf*
*2-4Rel: 4:18.30
2-5Rel: 12:46.91
*
*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 66.36 dnf 57.28 = *57.28* bad
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 2:17.84 = *2:17.84* safe
*4x4BLD:* 12:28 dnf (9:51) dnf (11:30) = *12:28*
Went full speed on #2&3, both were so close. 
#2 had two edges and two centres pairwise off.
The last I erred on the final parity alg 
*5x5BLD:* 27:23 26:47 dnf (22:24) = *26:47*
A little slow but ok. I thought I got the last one too, but alas...
*Multi: 4/7 = 1* in 53:30
Am I stupid? Memorizing for 40 minutes, leaving the corners of
the last one until last for short memory. Then memo the orientation
of correctly placed but turned corners, dons the blindfold and start
turning. Five seconds later I realize that I never memoed the corners?
The four first (in my order) were correct, #5 a 3-cycle corners off, #6 two flipped edges.
I think both were memo errors, if not as stupid as the last one.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Nov 8, 2009)

2x2

Average: 8.90

1.	(7.22)
2.	8.94
3.	8.75
4.	9.02
5.	(9.68)

Notes: Bad...

3x3

Average: 18.63

1.	17.91
2.	(DNF)
3.	18.52
4.	(17.19)
5.	19.47

Notes: Ok...


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Nov 8, 2009)

*3x3*


Average: 13.75
Times:13.75, (15.38), 12.55, 14.94, (11.09).


*3x3 OH (tried for the first time)*


Average: 57.95
Times: (49,08), 54,14, 1:00,74, 58,97, (1:19,88)


*4x4*
Average: 1:13,30
Times: (1:19,25), 1:15,05, 1:14,80, (1:08,38), 1:10,06.


*5x5*


Average: 2:23,61
Times: (2:15,14), 2:25,39, 2:21,00, (2:25,48), 2:24,45


*2x2 3x3 4x4 relay:* 1:32,48


*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay:* 4:10,61


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 8, 2009)

*3x3
*29.29+, *39.06*, *22.63*, 25.82, 31.58 = *28.90*
22.63 PLL Skip*
3x3 OH*
1:34.14, 1:31.78, *1:02.07*, *1:37.66*, 1:29.80 = *1:31.91*

Right before this I did an Ao12: 1:13.34 and my worst was 1:23.05. On top of this I finally got a sub 1 right before. So this average disappointed me.

*4x4:
1:49.02*, 2:03.58, *2:14.68*, 1:59.69, 1:55.84 = 1:59.70

YES!!!!!!! First sub 2 average in comp!


----------



## Even_ (Nov 8, 2009)

from italy!!!

2x2x2--> 4,53, (2,05), (6,34), 3,88, 2,44 = 3.62 sec *with ortega!*
3x3x3--> 18,16, (16,67), 18,26, (19,23), 18,11 = 18.18 sec
4x4x4--> 1:20,58, (1:11,48), 1:30,80, (1:32,64), 1:24,33 = 1:25,24


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 8, 2009)

*2x2: 5.93*
5.77, 6.10, (6.13), (5.45), 5.92

*3x3: 16.15*
15.89, 16.49, (17.83), 16.06, (14.31)

*4x4: 1:36.82*
1:38.84, 1:36.23, (1:41.71), 1:35.40, (1:23.37)

*Pyraminx: 7.42*
7.67, (6.27), 6.53, (8.70), 8.06


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2009)

3x3- 17.74
18.37, 18.34, 16.50, (20.97), (16.00)
Comment: coming off of having Swine Flu oh and "Yule Shoot Your Eye Out" by Fall Out Boy is the most epic song/ carol.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 9, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 10.32, 8.52, (4.33), (11.07), 10.84 = *9.89 avg.*

3x3x3: (32.68), 30.77, (27.34), 29.07, 29.41 = *29.75 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:38.96, 2:31.52, (2:29.38), 2:43.36, (2:59.95) = *2:37.95 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *2:49.37*

2-5 Relay: *10:17.30*

Magic: 1.69, (1.74), 1.72, 1.69, (1.63) = *1.70 avg.*

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 22.20, DNF = *22.20*

Every once and a while I try 2x2 BLD just for kicks (even though I have virtually no knowledge of BLD methods), just using a speed solving method. I happened to hit it quite lucky this time and got my first ever BLD solve.


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2009)

*Square-1:* 58.14, (58.45), 58.09, 52.69, (51.91) = *56.31* --> _Lol, just did an average of 25 on SQ-1 and got 45 seconds, with the last average of 12 as 37.13, so decided to do the weekly comp...Then all 5 had the joint worst cube shapes possible for my method, and all 5 had parity. GG._

*3x3x3 OH:* 31.92, 30.55, 28.61, (33.05), (28.53) = *30.36* --> _OMG literally the same thing happened with OH. Warmed up lots and just after I got a sub 25 average I decided to do weekly comp.._

*3x3x3:* 20.67, 18.20, (21.73), 18.52, (17.73) = *19.13 *--> _See above_

*2x2x2:* 5.02, (3.41), 3.65, (DNF), 4.80 = *4.49* --> _Soo, I decided to not practice at all and see if I it helped. Apparently not, I'm just crap whatever I do.._

*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:28.53, DNF, DNF = *2:28.53* --> _Meh.._

*5x5x5:* 2:56.12, 3:00.27, (2:46.98), (3:37.33), 3:19.27 =* 3:05.22* --> _Meh_


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 9, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.99, 3.80, 3.52, *4.60*, *2.82* = *3.77* - _Awesome!_
*3x3:* 12.72, *11.50*, *16.19*, 11.99, 13.36 = *12.69*
*4x4:* *45.32*, *1:11.43*, 58.08, 56.62, 49.92 = *54.87* - _Crazy! Two sub 50s in 5 solves!! Last one had PLL parity aswell. First one was a PLL skip. Choked on the second one _
*5x5:* 1:41.77, *DNF*, 1:44.61, 1:45.67, *1:41.62* = *1:44.02*
6x6: 
*7x7:* 6:24.50, *7:05.68*, 6:22.72, 6:42.98, *6:12.26* = *6:30.06* - _Wow. 6:21 was my previous PB._
*2x2 BLD:* 27.00, 25.95, 40.11 = *25.95* - _Good!_ 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:47.99), DNF (3:07.70), 3:27.03 = *3:27.02* -_ Just needed to make sure I got the last one._
*3x3 Multi:* *1/2* 5:09.15 - _FAST! for me..  Forgot that there was parity on one of the cubes.._
*3x3OH:* 22.17, *35.39*, *19.77*, 25.82, 20.19 = *22.73* - _LOL at the second  everything went wrong. Really good average though!_
*3x3 WF:* 2:30.02, 2:22.00, *2:01.71*, 2:21.63, *2:50.70* = *2:24.55*
*3x3 MTS:* 1:28.67, 1:24.47, *1:29.90*, 1:11.51, *1:09.02* = *1:21.55*
*Fewest Moves: 45*
*2-4 relay: 1:19.48* - _Splits: 5, 13, 1:01_
*2-5 relay: 3:18.05* - _Splits: 7, 15, 1:01, 1:55_
*Magic:* *1.63*, 1.57, *1.47*, 1.47, 1.63 = *1.56*
*Clock:* 14.70, 14.35, 14.79, *17.19*, *11.38* = *14.61*
*Megaminx:* *1:16.56*, 1:03.63, *1:02.07*, 1:11.71, 1:08.73 = *1:08.02*
*Pyraminx:* 8.09, 5.06, 5.80, *10.46*, *4.06* = *6.32*
*Square1:* 21.40, 21.39, 26.04, *19.40*, *29.53* = *22.94*


Fewest moves explaination:

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L 

2x2: L' D F' U2 L F' (6)
Cross + 2nd pair: B2 L2 U L2 U F' L' F (8)
3rd F2L: L' D L' D' B' L' *B* (7)
4th F2L: *B* L' B' (2)
OLL: z y2 M U R U R' U' R' F R F' R' (12)
PLL: L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' L F' (10)


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 9, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow

_2x2_ - 11.68 10.77 12.02 9.98 25.14 *11.49avg*
_3x3_ - 28.43 28.50 21.59 28.25 31.09 *28.39avg* All non-lucky
_4x4_ - 1.34.79 1.44.51 OP 1.24.90 1.40.24 1.48.51 OP *1.39.85avg* PB single and avg.

These were done the night before UK Open. There I got a (2x2) 9.93 and 14.xx avg, (3x3) 22.40(+2) and 28.40avg, and (4x4)2.04.xx. I really bottled 4x4.

_5x5_ - 3.11.61 2.38.19 3.01.05 3.02.93 2.50.00 *2.57.99avg* First sub 3avg. Stripped,cleaned and relubed tonight after getting depressed at how much better everyone elses V5 was than mine.
_6x6_ - 6.22.70 6.02.38 6.11.01 5.41.78 6.10.65 *6.08.01avg* Good. I'd really like a mean of 3 at Bristol. Gotta lose 8secs in 2weeks. 
_7x7_ - 9.16.35 9.27.68 8.27.28 8.58.63 9.07.65 *9.07.54avg*
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.28.93*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.33.03*
_Magic_ - 1.97 1.81 4.63 3.99 DNF 3.53avg Not good.
_Master Magic_ - 3.80 3.56 3.91 4.13 3.84 *3.85avg* Haha - my Master Magic was almost quicker than my Magic.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome scrambles.

2x2: 2.91, (2.46), 2.83, (3.19), 2.78 = 2.84


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 10, 2009)

3x3x3: 20.54 (25.57) 21.47 (16.69) 21.47 = 21.16
4x4x4: 1:24.78 (1:39.62) 1:14.36 (1:14.11) 1:16.08 = 1:18.41


----------



## Scigatt (Nov 10, 2009)

*3x3:*26.62, (24.29), 29.70, (36.64), 24.95 => *27.09*
*3x3 OH:*(59.74(+2)*), 42.21, (41.66), 44.50, 47.21 => *44.64*
*4x4:*140.11(OP), (124.30), 147.98(OP) (157.04(P)), 131.28(+2)* => *139.79*

*Penalties already added to times.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 10, 2009)

I do these solves on the train to work (or back) and some weeks I don't manage to do all of 3 tries. These I've done so far:

4x4BLD: 11:12.72 
DNF(11:12.xx), 11:12.72, DNF(got disturbed and gave so no time)
Funny times, my second fastest ever 

5x5BLD: 21:52,76 
DNF(22:30.xx), 21:52.76, DNF(21:51.66)
consistent times 


I happy about this because I'm trying to go faster during memo. I'm pretty sure that'll cause a lot of DNF's for som time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.44, 6.18, 6.83, 10.72, 8.66 = *8.31*
Comment: Very lucky; I’m definitely not this good.
*3x3x3:* 26.52, 28.91, 23.30, 28.31, 25.19 = *26.67*
Comment: Awful.
*4x4x4:* 1:31.75 [O], 1:41.16 [O], 1:46.68 [O], 1:51.18 [OP], 1:29.38 [O] = *1:39.86*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.38, 2:31.31, 2:42.75, 2:23.22, 2:37.27 = *2:35.65*
*6x6x6:* DNF [42:53.35, 21:50], 5:20.46 [O], 5:40.06 [OP], 5:30.75 [O], 5:30.56 [OP] = *5:33.79*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 5 obliques; I applied the fix for the last 2 right obliques to the left obliques by accident. Since I hadn't solved the left obliques yet, that left 5 pieces wrong.
*7x7x7:* 6:56.58, 7:54.34, 7:11.40, 7:11.11, DNF [51:58.03, 25:15] = *7:25.62*
Comment: Wow – the speedsolving was really good for me! As for the BLD, I took forever memorizing, then I thought I messed up solving the corners at the very beginning of the solving phase (meaning it would be completely scrambled when I was done), so at that point I just didn't care anymore and I rushed through the rest of the solve, so it was a pretty quick solving phase for me. Much to my surprise, I was off by just 5 obliques and 2 outer + centers. Still pretty bad, but not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.58, 44.68, 44.41 = *36.58*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:34.94], 1:41.03 [1:39.03 + 2], 2:31.41 = *1:41.03*
Comment: On the second solve I forgot a U turn setup undo on the next to last algorithm, but fortunately it didn’t mess up the last pair, so I got a +2. It feels like cheating. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:05.37, 3:56], 10:11.40 [5:57], 9:14.78 [4:54] = *9:14.78*
Comment: The first one would have been sub-8, probably, but the cube slipped out of my hands in mid-algorithm, so I figured I had no chance of guessing right and gave up. (I HATE giving up!) Anyway, after removing the blindfold, I picked the cube up, undid the several moves I had done on the algorithm I was working on, and then put the blindfold back on and continued, and I managed to solve it after the 9:05.37, and it was correct. This is the first time the easy turning of my QJ cube hurt me on 4x4x4 BLD – it slipped out of my hands because it turned unexpectedly on me.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:34.54, 9:23], 14:34.70 [6:53], 16:27.80 [9:46] = *14:34.70*
Comment: First one had 2 centrals flipped – I memorized WB instead of WI. Second one had some significant memory pauses – it probably could have been sub-14 without those!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 57:39.44* [38:50]
Comment: Awww, so close! (And that despite the fact that I didn't even feel like doing a multi today.) The third cube had 3 edges wrong - I forgot to do the first image in my edges. I will get 11 someday!
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.05, 40.63, 53.36, 45.27, 47.09 = *46.47*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:31.53, 2:51.55, 1:54.06, 1:32.13, 1:38.75 = *1:41.65*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:41.59, 1:41.50, 1:24.97, 1:16.66, 1:30.03 = *1:32.17*
*2-4 relay:* *2:10.75* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:59.53* [P]
*Magic:* 1.65, 4.66, 1.90, 2.66, 1.68 = *2.08*
*Master Magic:* 4.11, 4.11, 4.58, 4.00, 3.80 = *4.07*
*Clock:* 24.56, 20.50, 18.09, 22.00, 21.33 = *21.28*
*MegaMinx:* 2:53.15, 2:57.27, 2:55.44, 2:34.04, 2:51.87 = *2:53.49*
*Pyraminx:* 17.65, 17.47, 9.80, 15.94, 10.33 = *14.58*
*Square-1:* 32.58, 1:03.86 [P], 48.21 [P], 56.30 [P], 1:10.41 [P] = *56.12*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Erik (Nov 10, 2009)

Erik
2: (3.14), 2.69, (2.19), 2.64, 2.36 => 2.56 lol? I got the same case and the mirror like...3/5 solves (RUR'U'R'FRF')
3: (9.80), (11.45), 10.22, 10.30, 10.62 => 10.38 solidly under 10.61
4: 44.03, 48.45, (41.97), (52.52), 44.06 => 45.51


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2009)

Rowan

2x2: (3.98), (2.93), 3.07, 3.52, 3.37 = 3.32
3x3: (10.41), 13.04, 11.36, 11.14, (13.40) = 11.85
OH: 24.05, 24.32, (26.45), (18.70), 21.97 = 23.45
Megaminx:


----------



## Nykjær (Nov 10, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.55, 7.56, 3.83, 7.61, 3.56 = *6.33* (σ = 6.77)
Comment: Lucky for me. The 2 times 3.xx was LL-skips.
*3x3:* 23.34, 24.13, 20.59, 19.81, 25.96 = *22.69* (σ = 1.52)
Comment: Bad. Had three T-perms but messed up 2 of them... (also i blame the bad ligtning a little...)
*4x4:* 1:41.16, 1:51.52, 1:44.90+, 1:35.58, DNF = *1:45.86* (σ = 4.28)
Comment: Someone always has to call you when doing avg.
*2x2+3x3+4x4 = 2:33.96*
Comment: New event to me... This is hard...
*Magic:* 1.63, 1.93, 1.58, 2.22, 1.68 = *1.75* (σ = 0.13)
Comment: Whu! No +2 and sub 2 avg!
*Pyraminx:* 14.77, 43.61, 11.03, 10.93, 16.47 = *14.09* (σ = 2.27)
Comment: Sramble 5 was so easy i failed... solve 2 was, eh... wrong?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Awesome scrambles.
> 
> 2x2: 2.91, (2.46), 2.83, (3.19), 2.78 = 2.84



Yeah, it seems like the aces all went very fast this week.



> The other Canadian



So who's the first?
Sarah, Connor, Emile, Jai, Micael, ....?

Hah, nr D.


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome scrambles.
> ...



You've forgotten the fastest Canadian of all!

P.S. lol Sarah Connor


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> You've forgotten the fastest Canadian of all!



Gaetan?


----------



## guusrs (Nov 10, 2009)

fmc: L2 U' R B L' U' R2 B' R' F D2 B' L B D2 F2 R F B U' R U B R' U2 R D B' (*28*)

turn pre-scramble moves D B' to understand:
frame: L2 U' R B L' U' R2. U' R U B R' U2 R (14)
pre-move correction D B' (16)
This left two edges en two corners to be permuted.
at dot insert B'.R' F D2 B' L B D2 F2 R F.B (which is a conjugation of B' and 10-move alg R' F D2 B' L B D2 F2 R F)

I started with NISS first 20 minutes but it didn't look very well so I switched to this frame-mode.
Respect for Tim who finished sub-30 with NISS within the hour.

Gus


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > You've forgotten the fastest Canadian of all!
> ...



That response deserves **APPLAUSE**.


----------



## Filipe Lima (Nov 11, 2009)

Filipe Lima
*2x2*: 5.12, 3.94, (2.85), 6.85, (6.94)=*5.30*
*3x3*: (20.81), (15.48), 17.82, 18.62, 16.39=*17.61*

very easy scrambles for 2x2...


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 11, 2009)

2x2x2:
1. 6.16
2. 7.15
3. 7.00
4. 6.30
5. 5.94

Average:6.48
——————————————————————



4X4X4：
1. 1:26.02
2. 1:27.96
3. 1:15.00
4. 1:31.72
5. 1:23.02

Average:1:25.66
——————————————————————


5x5x5：
1. 2:54.90
2. 2:42.59
3. 2:58.16
4. 3:18.66
5. 2:56.93

Average：2:56.66
————————————————————


Magic 
1. 1.28
2. 1.21
3. 1.22
4. 1.22
5. DNF

Average：1.24
——————————————————————



3x3x3 Fewest Moves

43f

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L

U = Green
F = Red

Xcross:R2 U L D2 F' L2 D (7f)
F2L#2:R' U2 R U' F' U L' U L (9f)
F2l#3&4:B U B' U2 B U' B' U2 R U R' (11f)
OLL:y' F r U R' U' r' F R (8f)
PLL:U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (8f)
Solution:R2 U L D2 F' L2 D R' U2 R U' F' U L' U L B U B' U2 B U' B' U2 R U R' y' F r U R' U' r' F R U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (43f)
——————————————————————————

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1：52.77
——————————————————————



2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
5：05.27
——————————————————————



PyraMinx
1. 16.51
2. 22.52
3. 15.03
4. 16.06
5. 16.91

Average：16.51
—————————————————————



MegaMinx
1. 3:13.03
2. 2:53.58
3. 2:34.93 (PB) 
4. 2:27.83（NEW PB）
5. 3:03.11

Average：2：50.54
—————————————————————


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Nov 11, 2009)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves

43f

Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L

U = Green
F = Red

Xcross:R2 U L D2 F' L2 D (7f)
F2L#2:R' U2 R U' F' U L' U L (9f)
F2l#3&4:B U B' U2 B U' B' U2 R U R' (11f)
OLL:y' F r U R' U' r' F R (8f)
PLL:U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (8f)
Solution:R2 U L D2 F' L2 D R' U2 R U' F' U L' U L B U B' U2 B U' B' U2 R U R' y' F r U R' U' r' F R U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (43f)
——————————————————————————

Isn't the move count wrong in PLL? 

12a18) Each move of the categories Inner Slice Moves and Middle Slice Moves is counted as 2 moves.


----------



## Lumej (Nov 11, 2009)

Lumej

*333:* 27.35, 26.55, (27.63), 25.89, (24.93) = 26.60
*444:* 2:12.18, (2:05.79), 2:13.56, 2:08.73, (2:48.03) = 2:11.49
I made a mistake during edge-pairing on the last solve which screwed up some centres…
*555:* 4:19.34, 4:05.39, (4:01.83), (4:46.44), 4:04.31 = 4:09.68
*333oh:* 1:30.59, (1:57.59), 1:32.57, (1:12.54), 1:18.10 = 1:27.08
*234:* 3:10.32
*2345:* 8:07.29
*Mgc:* (2.47), 2.75, 2.91, (4.30), 4.01 = 3.22

*FMC:* 51
Scramble: F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' F L' U' F U' L
Solution:
B' U' R U' R2 D2 L'
(z x2) U' L' U' L
(x' z ) B' R U' R' B
(x y) U' R U2 R' 
(x' y' x') R2 U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R'
OLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL: (y2) R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R'

I don't know any block building method, so I just _tried _to do an 'efficient' Fridrich solve.
This was my first time ever trying this, therefore it's neither 'high quality' nor good. 
But it was fun.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 12, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.14, (9.00), 8.77, 7.84, (5.00) ... 7.60 avg
*3x3:* (16.58), 26.66, 26.32, 22.73, DNF ... 25.23 avg
notes: Lock-ups on 3 solves
*2x2 blind:* DNF, DNF, DNF
*3x3 blind:* DNF (3:53.55), DNF (5:03.95), DNF (4:37.73) ... DNF
notes: 1st solve I tried going a bit faster than normal, off by 3 edges and 2 corners, 2nd solve was hard for me because of the multiple misoriented but placed corners, was off by two edges. 3rd solve was supposed to be my safety solve....woops....off by 2 edges and 4 corners


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2009)

*Results week 45*

Final results now!

Anyway, congratulations Simon (Go Sweden ), now you got more than 300!!

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.56 Erik
 2.79 DavidWoner
 2.84 Yalow
 2.95 onionhoney
 3.16 fazrulz
 3.32 Escher
 3.45 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.77 SimonWestlund
 3.94 Mossar
 4.42 Tim Reynolds
 4.49 Jude
 4.67 MTGjumper
 5.10 Yes, We Can!
 5.30 Filipe Lima
 5.37 Stini
 5.39 Morten
 5.55 Kian
 5.60 Yichen
 5.77 MistArts
 5.87 Ewks
 5.93 rickcube
 6.33 Nykjær
 6.49 JunwenYao
 6.72 cookingfat
 6.97 mande
 7.58 ender9994
 7.91 Stachuk1992
 8.31 Mike Hughey
 8.90 AdvanceFIN
 9.09 Cride5
 9.64 randomtoad
 9.72 blizzardmb
 9.87 Inf3rn0
 9.89 PeterV
 9.91 maxcube
 11.49 jamesdeanludlow
 14.90 msemtd
 18.65 MatsBergsten
 20.63 salshort
 DNF Even_
 DNF stefanobevacqua
*3x3x3 *(49)

 10.38 Erik
 11.78 fazrulz
 11.85 Escher
 12.22 MTGjumper
 12.69 SimonWestlund
 12.86 stefanobevacqua
 13.60 ManasijV
 15.01 yoruichi
 15.54 Tim Reynolds
 16.15 rickcube
 16.28 Yes, We Can!
 16.52 IamWEB
 16.68 Morten
 16.79 Mossar
 16.88 Stini
 16.89 Kian
 17.31 maxcube
 17.61 Filipe Lima
 17.74 Edmund
 18.63 AdvanceFIN
 18.81 Edam
 18.96 Ewks
 19.07 Yichen
 19.13 Jude
 19.31 mande
 21.16 ExoCorsair
 22.69 Nykjær
 22.84 cookingfat
 23.16 randomtoad
 24.14 Cride5
 24.45 Stachuk1992
 25.24 ender9994
 26.60 Lumej
 26.67 Mike Hughey
 27.09 Scigatt
 28.03 salshort
 28.39 jamesdeanludlow
 28.43 blizzardmb
 28.53 hawkmp4
 28.55 Musli4brekkies
 28.90 liljthedude
 29.75 PeterV
 30.04 Cyrus C.
 32.48 Inf3rn0
 34.62 iSpinz
 34.71 Zane_C
 48.11 msemtd
 50.74 MatsBergsten
 1:18.77 JMetcalfe
*4x4x4*(31)

 45.51 Erik
 51.68 fazrulz
 54.87 SimonWestlund
 56.25 MTGjumper
 1:09.15 Tim Reynolds
 1:13.00 stefanobevacqua
 1:13.83 Kian
 1:18.41 ExoCorsair
 1:21.37 Morten
 1:24.67 Even_
 1:25.67 JunwenYao
 1:35.46 IamWEB
 1:35.55 Stini
 1:36.82 rickcube
 1:39.85 jamesdeanludlow
 1:39.86 Mike Hughey
 1:40.06 Ewks
 1:43.05 Edam
 1:45.06 Yichen
 1:45.86 Nykjær
 1:46.19 cookingfat
 1:46.53 Stachuk1992
 1:59.70 liljthedude
 2:11.49 Lumej
 2:12.87 blizzardmb
 2:19.79 Scigatt
 2:35.10 salshort
 2:37.95 PeterV
 2:42.41 randomtoad
 3:14.77 msemtd
 3:17.79 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:35.79 fazrulz
 1:44.02 SimonWestlund
 2:08.29 Tim Reynolds
 2:08.61 Kian
 2:23.33 stefanobevacqua
 2:34.10 Stini
 2:35.65 Mike Hughey
 2:44.36 Edam
 2:56.66 JunwenYao
 2:57.99 jamesdeanludlow
 3:05.22 Jude
 3:50.54 Cyrus C.
 3:50.64 cookingfat
 4:02.11 salshort
 4:09.68 Lumej
 5:06.36 msemtd
 8:54.31 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 4:16.53 Tim Reynolds
 5:33.79 Mike Hughey
 6:08.01 jamesdeanludlow
 9:05.78 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 6:30.07 SimonWestlund
 6:57.12 Tim Reynolds
 7:25.62 Mike Hughey
 7:53.30 Stini
 8:31.87 Kian
 9:07.54 jamesdeanludlow
12:13.76 cookingfat
13:35.52 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 22.49 yoruichi
 22.73 SimonWestlund
 23.45 Escher
 28.02 ManasijV
 28.79 MTGjumper
 30.36 Jude
 33.85 Morten
 35.23 Stini
 36.56 mande
 36.56 Ewks
 37.51 Kian
 38.04 Tim Reynolds
 38.37 Yes, We Can!
 39.91 Stachuk1992
 44.64 Scigatt
 44.92 Yichen
 46.47 Mike Hughey
 46.47 IamWEB
 51.17 randomtoad
 1:01.74 cookingfat
 1:04.20 Edam
 1:04.75 salshort
 1:21.91 Inf3rn0
 1:27.09 Lumej
 1:30.61 Zane_C
 1:31.91 liljthedude
 1:32.57 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:41.65 Mike Hughey
 2:24.55 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 10.78 fazrulz
 22.20 PeterV
 25.95 SimonWestlund
 35.29 Kian
 36.58 Mike Hughey
 37.93 cookingfat
 42.44 Tim Reynolds
 47.76 mande
 57.28 MatsBergsten
 1:10.85 blizzardmb
 1:43.27 randomtoad
 5:10.49 Cride5
 DNF ender9994
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 52.20 yoruichi
 1:40.22 ManasijV
 1:41.03 Mike Hughey
 2:16.70 mande
 2:17.84 MatsBergsten
 2:28.53 Jude
 2:54.80 Tim Reynolds
 3:27.03 SimonWestlund
 3:44.99 Kian
 4:47.28 cookingfat
 DNF ender9994
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:14.78 Mike Hughey
11:12.72 LarsN
12:28.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:34.70 Mike Hughey
21:52.00 LarsN
26:47.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/11 Mike Hughey
2/2 Kian
2/3 Tim Reynolds
4/7 MatsBergsten
1/2 SimonWestlund
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:21.55 SimonWestlund
 1:21.86 mande
 1:32.17 Mike Hughey
 1:38.92 cookingfat
 2:15.18 Tim Reynolds
 DNF blizzardmb
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:01.88 fazrulz
 1:19.48 SimonWestlund
 1:25.67 Kian
 1:40.97 Tim Reynolds
 1:41.27 Morten
 2:06.25 Stini
 2:07.26 Ewks
 2:10.75 Mike Hughey
 2:14.06 Yichen
 2:25.65 Stachuk1992
 2:25.77 Edam
 2:28.93 jamesdeanludlow
 2:29.55 cookingfat
 2:33.96 Nykjær
 2:49.37 PeterV
 3:07.64 blizzardmb
 3:10.32 Lumej
 3:35.95 msemtd
 3:40.39 randomtoad
 3:49.39 salshort
 4:18.30 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 3:18.05 SimonWestlund
 4:09.99 Kian
 4:24.34 Tim Reynolds
 4:26.73 Stini
 4:59.53 Mike Hughey
 5:33.03 jamesdeanludlow
 6:07.77 cookingfat
 6:47.40 salshort
 7:44.11 msemtd
 8:07.29 Lumej
10:17.30 PeterV
12:46.91 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(11)

 1.24 JunwenYao
 1.49 Tim Reynolds
 1.56 SimonWestlund
 1.70 PeterV
 1.75 Nykjær
 1.91 cookingfat
 2.08 Mike Hughey
 2.09 salshort
 2.27 Stini
 2.44 msemtd
 3.53 jamesdeanludlow
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.53 Tim Reynolds
 3.85 jamesdeanludlow
 4.07 Mike Hughey
 6.30 Stini
*Clock*(5)

 7.96 DavidWoner
 13.41 Tim Reynolds
 14.61 SimonWestlund
 21.28 Mike Hughey
 32.68 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(14)

 6.32 SimonWestlund
 7.42 rickcube
 9.09 fazrulz
 9.29 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.44 Tim Reynolds
 10.57 Ewks
 11.61 Kian
 13.89 randomtoad
 14.09 Nykjær
 14.58 Mike Hughey
 14.68 Stini
 16.20 salshort
 16.49 JunwenYao
 18.84 msemtd
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:08.02 SimonWestlund
 1:58.61 Yes, We Can!
 2:21.62 Tim Reynolds
 2:44.79 Stini
 2:50.54 JunwenYao
 2:53.49 Mike Hughey
 3:45.23 salshort
 6:06.91 JMetcalfe
*Square-1*(8)

 14.94 MTGjumper
 22.94 SimonWestlund
 30.31 fazrulz
 41.74 Morten
 56.12 Mike Hughey
 56.31 Jude
 1:00.82 Ewks
 1:01.02 blizzardmb
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 guusrs
29 Tim Reynolds
30 TMOY
33 Stini
37 Mike Hughey
38 trying-to-speedcube...
39 Yichen
43 randomtoad
45 SimonWestlund
48 Cride5
51 Lumej

*Contest results*

330 SimonWestlund
306 Tim Reynolds
277 Mike Hughey
222 Kian
212 Stini
209 fazrulz
152 MTGjumper
148 Morten
144 cookingfat
130 Ewks
130 Erik
119 Yichen
119 Jude
117 Escher
105 jamesdeanludlow
103 Yes, We Can!
103 rickcube
102 mande
98 stefanobevacqua
93 yoruichi
91 randomtoad
90 ManasijV
90 Nykjær
89 Edam
85 Stachuk1992
84 JunwenYao
82 MatsBergsten
79 IamWEB
78 salshort
75 msemtd
74 Mossar
72 Lumej
67 PeterV
65 Filipe Lima
63 blizzardmb
55 ExoCorsair
54 Cride5
53 trying-to-speedcube...
49 DavidWoner
49 ender9994
48 AdvanceFIN
45 maxcube
45 Scigatt
41 Yalow
40 onionhoney
34 Edmund
31 liljthedude
29 Inf3rn0
29 Even_
25 MistArts
21 Cyrus C.
21 guusrs
20 LarsN
19 TMOY
14 Zane_C
14 hawkmp4
13 Musli4brekkies
13 ZB_FTW!!!
9 JMetcalfe
8 iSpinz


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2009)

lol, 5th in 2x2 yet 3rd in OH? Not like me...
I guess I just didn't see the awesomeness of the scrambles.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn! I'm placed 7th! =D


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

Jesus I did shocking!


----------



## mande (Nov 12, 2009)

My 2x2 BLD time should be 47.76.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2009)

mande said:


> My 2x2 BLD time should be 47.76.



OK, I'll fix it (you wrote 47:76 which the program took as 47 minutes and 76 (yes ) seconds

@David: Done


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Preliminary results, waiting for some latecomers?



 You know me too well.

2x2: 2.75, 2.68, 2.59, 2.93, 3.22 = 2.79
Clock: 8.44, 7.71, 7.83, 7.22, 8.34 = 7.96


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2009)

Second place in Megaminx with 1:58 average 
Difference to Simon is 50 seconds haha


----------



## Lumej (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Mats:
My 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and Magic times aren't in the results, but the rest (oh, relays, fmc) is...
Maybe your programme got confused because I wrote 333 instead of 3x3x3?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 12, 2009)

3x3--- Avg 5:34.62
5:	00:38.00	nothing
4:	(00:29.00)	Saw one pair in inspection
3:	00:31.79	Another V-perm
2:	00:34.08	V-perm again!
1:	(00:41.14) V-perm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh sorry, I forgot to enter 2x2.

2.99 2.83 4.52 5.30 2.79


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2009)

Lumej said:


> @ Mats:
> My 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and Magic times aren't in the results, but the rest (oh, relays, fmc) is...
> Maybe your programme got confused because I wrote 333 instead of 3x3x3?



Funny, it seems so. But I really thought the program could handle that, you are not
the first one to write 333. Anyway, I'll soon fix it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm also entering sq-1: 

Sq-1: (11.67), 16.12, (16.84), 16.76, 11.93 = 14.94
Middle three had parity.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

2x2x2 = 7.91
(9.25), 7.47, (4.81), 7.34, 8.93

3x3x3 = 24.45
23.59, 26.09, (26.71), 23.68, (21.27)

4x4x4
1:47.28, 1:51.47, (1:29.75), 1:40.84, (1:58.02)

3x3x3 One Handed = 39.91
40.88, 31.72, (27.72), (56.27), 47.13

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:25.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2009)

Wohoo, stop! Now I think it is time to draw the line!!
(Or I'll never get to go to sleep)

Next weeks comp is open now


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wohoo, stop! Now I think it is time to draw the line!!
> (Or I'll never get to go to sleep)
> 
> Next weeks comp is open now



I just forgot to ever post my times. They were all in a .txt file. Heehee
Time to print out all of my MIT events' scrambles, and do them tonight as practice


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Oops, forgot 3x3 ... added now, am I too late


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Damnit! I wish I'd done 2x2 everyone did real well, easy scrambles?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Pyraminx*(14)
> 
> 6.32 SimonWestlund
> 7.42 rickcube
> ...





NOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Oops, forgot 3x3 ... added now, am I too late



Done


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 13, 2009)

YES!! Finally over 300!! Is this the first time it happens after the events changed in the beginning of the year?

Tim got sup 300 aswell! Good job!!

350's my next goal


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> YES!! Finally over 300!! Is this the first time it happens after the events changed in the beginning of the year?
> 
> Tim got sup 300 aswell! Good job!!
> 
> 350's my next goal



Thanks, and nice job to you too! I think I wasn't sup-300 until all the late people were added.

I think this is the first week I really decided to compete and do as many events as possible. Probably no entry from me this week, but hopefully I'll compete more in the future and break my record.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2009)

It looks like the record is held by David, from competition 2009-30:



> Contest results
> 
> 1. 343 Vault312
> 2. 314 trying-to-speedcube...
> 3. 244 Mike Hughey



My personal best is from a couple of weeks ago (2009-43), but Simon barely edged me out that week:



> Contest results
> 
> 1. 282 SimonWestlund
> 2. 281 Mike Hughey


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm I should do all the events for week 46. It's been a while since I've tried winning.


----------



## Even_ (Nov 13, 2009)

why DNF?


----------



## Yichen (Nov 14, 2009)

no offence.....
sorry,forgot my 2+3+4 relay again as well as my fewest moves......
i well make them more obvious next time


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 14, 2009)

2nd in 3x3 BLD


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2009)

bahh... this was last week -.-... I will just post my results for these pyraminx scrambles anyway haha xD 
3.39, (6.02), (2.43), 3.96, 3.51 = 3.62


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2009)

Yichen said:


> no offence.....
> sorry,forgot my 2+3+4 relay again as well as my fewest moves......
> i well make them more obvious next time



Oh, I'll fix it! My fault. 
Done


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> bahh... this was last week -.-... I will just post my results for these pyraminx scrambles anyway haha xD
> 3.39, (6.02), (2.43), 3.96, 3.51 = 3.62



lolwat? That's insane.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > bahh... this was last week -.-... I will just post my results for these pyraminx scrambles anyway haha xD
> ...



thanks  I have been very fast lately... so now I just need a pyraminx that I actually don't hate :fp


----------

